

My Startup: One Green Day. One Green Deal. One Green Planet. - dguy

www.dailygreenproject.com<p>WHAT?
Daily Green Project is a site trying to make a difference through eco-shopping. DailyGreenProject.com offers "One Green Deal A Day" on environmentally earth friendly products while donating 10% of every sale to various non-profit, environmental and eco-friendly organizations. You shop with the earth in mind, we then take that mentality further with donations and service projects that make a difference. This will begin to positively affect people who shop for online deals as well as those who receive donations from the 10% we donate from each sale. So the strength of Daily Green Project is threefold:<p>1. Giving money to something you believe in.
2. Positively effecting the environment around you.
3. Donating to charities that help to make the world a better place for everyone!<p>Mission?
To make a difference everyday. We want the users experience to feel like they are buying a product they will feel is making a difference as well as knowing a part of their purchase will be going to a couple different causes as well. We also have a "DGP Fund" where we deposit $1 from every sale to go towards hands-on service projects.  This gives us, and our customers, two different opportunities to make a difference.  We will blog about where the money goes so everyone can see where their donation is being spent. We will eventually promote those projects but we are still working on how that is all going to be displayed - thoughts?<p>About?
Daily Green Project is a small company looking to do big things. The Co-Founders are myself(Don) and Lea. We are working every day to make a difference and love the joy that giving brings in our lives. I'm a UX Developer who has worked for companies like Dexma, Digital River and Musician's Friend. Lea has been a number of things from a school bus driver, chemist (for cosmetics) and dental assistant (Orthodontics).<p>Daily Green Project is built on Shopify with design and customizations by me.  Our name comes from the fact that we sell a different eco-friendly item every day and put a portion of the money into projects that help the planet and the people on it. We currently use blogger as our blog choice only because it is free and works for the time being. We messed a little with Typepad and liked it but our free trial has run out and the main reason is we really didn't get it looking how we wanted.<p>I would love to hear your feedback for the site overall and comments/additions/critique on anything you like pertaining to Daily Green Project. All your wisdom is very much appreciated!
======
NoBSWebDesign
Very nicely done. I like the cause, and it's very well designed. I posted it
for my Facebook friends as well.

The footer overlaps the content a little, making the bottom of the page
difficult to read. That's using Firefox2 on XP.

